# Soundscape SQ Challenge IASCA 1X August 13



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Show 3 of this summers IASCA series in the DFW/OKC area is happening on August 13 at Sounsdcape in Plano Texas.
Registration opens at 9 judging starts at 10 and cost is $20. Red River Shootout Round 3 is an extra $10. Hope to see you guys there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Can't wait to see everyone again!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Ill be there 100%!


----------



## Psyko07 (Apr 12, 2015)

I'll be there too looking forward to this weekend!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Registration opens at 9ish tomorrow, judging at 10. 
Hope to see a bunch of y'all there.


----------

